# Lennox A/C Problem



## HardcoreNinja69 (May 28, 2010)

Basically I just recently bought my house. I turned on the A/C and the fan outside blows(it doesn't feel hot) the furnace fan kicks on and circulates air(which isn't cold) The model is a Lennox 10ACC-024-230-01. It was originally installed in March of '03. I had a repair man come out and the freon levels were fine. He actually said the pressure was too high and it wasn't evening out since the compressor wasn't running. The compressor would try to come on every couple minutes for a few seconds and quit. The repair man said it was the compressor so I called Lennox and did some more online research and figured I would try the capacitor since its only $25 shipped. Is this a safe replacement for me to do myself...it looks like an easy install. Should I worry about it holding a charge (its 440v 35+5)? Any other thoughts on what the culprit may be if it does't solve it? 

Thanks in advance,

Brandon


----------



## kok328 (May 29, 2010)

Well, you could have saved yourself about $15 by purchasing the capacitor over-the-counter at a local electrical supply shop or possibly (graingers); and getting same day service.  All you need are the specs, better yet, pull it and take to the counter for them to match it up.
It's absolutely safe for you to change it out yourself and don't worry about them holding a charge.  Just be sure to turn off the breaker to the condensor unit before any repairs.
A sure sign that a capacitor is bad would be leakage, swelling or burnt connections.
However, more likely would be a bad contactor (contacts and/or coil) or burnt connections to the compressor.


----------

